# snb live! with alsa

## azambuja

hello there!

i followed the gentoo install docs, everything is up und running...

excerpt for the alsa sound (oss is ok, but it sounds like deep crap)

ive checked some old posts and install lspci, this is what i get with lspci -v -b :

02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs CT4780 SBLive! Value

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at df80

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

when i try to modprobe emu10k1, it says : init_module: No such device ... ...

i compiled the kernel with sound support and emu10k1 and emerged the alsa stuff...

anyone can help me? (this will make me really happy, cause its the only thing left (for the moment) for a perfect sys configuration!!!)

thanx gentoo friends (btw im really enjoying gentoo)

----------

## DasToem

Hi,

It's not possible to load 2 modules at the same time. 

1. Remove the old OSS module: rmmod emu10k1

2. Load the Alsa Module: modprobe snd-emu10k1

3. Update your configfiles

Don't forget to unmute your soundcard after modprobing.

I hope I could help you.

Have Fun

Tom

----------

## Zu`

This is how I did it:

```

# rmmod (remove all other non-alsa sound modules that might be loaded)

# emerge alsa-driver

# depmod -a

# nano -w /etc/modules.d/aliases (adjust these correctly -- see desktop howto)

# update-modules

# nano -w /etc/devfsd.conf (adjust these aswell if needed)

# emerge alsa-utils

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

# amixer

# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

# alsamixer (you can easily adjust sound with this, it's ncurse-based)

# rc-update add alsasound boot

```

In your kernel config, the only thing you have to select for sound is: sound support as module [M] to build the module soundcore.o

It will get loaded by ALSA once you start it

Greets

----------

## azambuja

hi...

i tryed this codelisting but didnt work!

in the kernel compiling...

do i select only:

[M] Sound Support

or do i select:

[M] Sound Support and

[M] Sound Blaster Emu10k1

thanx for the help!

cheers

----------

## Martin

 *azambuja wrote:*   

> hi...
> 
> i tryed this codelisting but didnt work!
> 
> in the kernel compiling...
> ...

 

You want only [M] Sound Support - you'll leave the Emu10k1 module part to Alsa, which you'll configure after you recompile the kernel.

So, what you should do is make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux. Make sure that Sound Support is [M] and everything else is blank.

Then recompile the kernel (>make dep && make clean modules modules_install) and follow either the steps helpfully provided by Zu` or by consulting the Desktop guide.

Good luck.  :Smile: 

Martin

----------

## azambuja

hello again!

as a thank you to all of you, i must tell what was the real problem!

Here it is:

my sym link /usr/src/linux was pointing to my first kernel (r5)... which was not correctly configured!

Heres what ive done:

unmerged alsa-driver

rm the symlink

ln -sf new correct symlink

merged it again

now it modprobed correctly

to add it to start up, put the line:

snd-emu10k1

on the /etc/modules.autoload

the sound quality is superb!

thanx for everyones help!

----------

